# Europa Cup Final



## sawtooth (May 18, 2016)

Jimmy Tarbuck,  Paul O Grady, John Bishop,  Phil Thompson, Mark Lawrenson, Michael Owen, Steve McManaman, Jamie Caragher, Liverpoolphil, StuartC, Liverbirdie , 

Your  boys took one hell of a beating!!!!


----------



## srixon 1 (May 18, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Jimmy Tarbuck,  Paul O Grady, John Bishop,  Phil Thompson, Mark Lawrenson, Michael Owen, Steve McManaman, Jamie Caragher, Liverpoolphil, StuartC, Liverbirdie , 

Your  boys took one hell of a beating!!!!
		
Click to expand...

You forgot the sub, Lisa Tarbuck.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 18, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Jimmy Tarbuck,  Paul O Grady, John Bishop,  Phil Thompson, Mark Lawrenson, Michael Owen, Steve McManaman, Jamie Caragher, Liverpoolphil, StuartC, Liverbirdie , 

Your  boys took one hell of a beating!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Must have been nice watching European footy this late in the season for you.......


----------



## sawtooth (May 18, 2016)

UEFA need to look at the rules again IMO, tonight you could have had a team that finished 8th in their domestic league go into the CL next year.

That can't be right can it?


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 18, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			UEFA need to look at the rules again IMO, tonight you could have had a team that finished 8th in their domestic league go into the CL next year.

That can't be right can it?
		
Click to expand...

Is it any worse than a team that consistently finishes 2nd, 3rd or 4th going into the *CHAMPIONS* league?


----------



## ger147 (May 18, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			UEFA need to look at the rules again IMO, tonight you could have had a team that finished 8th in their domestic league go into the CL next year.

That can't be right can it?
		
Click to expand...

Sevilla finished 7th in Spain and they're in the CL.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 18, 2016)

Did we really need another thread about LPool and started by an Arsenal fan! My oh my, Pinseeker will not be happy with this&#128515;


----------



## sawtooth (May 18, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Must have been nice watching European footy this late in the season for you.......
		
Click to expand...

HaHa very good.

Would you have been happy if a team that finished below you went into the CL? Got to be a better solution.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 18, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			UEFA need to look at the rules again IMO, tonight you could have had a team that finished 8th in their domestic league go into the CL next year.

That can't be right can it?
		
Click to expand...

They qualified on last years performance not this.
The CL will be won by a club not winning their League.


----------



## sawtooth (May 18, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Sevilla finished 7th in Spain and they're in the CL.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that shouldn't be the case also.


----------



## sawtooth (May 18, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Did we really need another thread about LPool and started by an Arsenal fan! My oh my, Pinseeker will not be happy with this&#55357;&#56835;
		
Click to expand...

Who started one like that before? 

Besides this thread is about Sevilla.


----------



## Val (May 18, 2016)

Shocking second half by Liverpool, Seville more than deserved it


----------



## sawtooth (May 18, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			They qualified on last years performance not this.
The CL will be won by a club not winning their League.
		
Click to expand...

I know that, I am talking about next year if they had won this evening ( finishing 8th).


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 18, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			I know that, I am talking about next year if they had won this evening ( finishing 8th).
		
Click to expand...

So UEFA don't have a crystal ball and want teams to take it serious hence the introduction of a CL place.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 18, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Who started one like that before? 

Besides this thread is about Sevilla. &#128512;
		
Click to expand...

Oh right, is that why your opening post didn't mention them? &#128515;


----------



## chrisd (May 18, 2016)

UEFA would like to announce that the Klopp Express will not be stopping in Madrid, Barcelona, Milan, Leicester or London in the forthcoming Champions League year, but the Wenger Wagon Train is poised, as usual, to chug along.


----------



## sawtooth (May 18, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Oh right, is that why your opening post didn't mention them? &#128515;
		
Click to expand...

No thats why I put a smilie after Sevilla.


----------



## sawtooth (May 18, 2016)

chrisd said:



			UEFA would like to announce that the Klopp Express will not be stopping in Madrid, Barcelona, Milan, Leicester or London in the forthcoming Champions League year, but the Wenger Wagon Train is poised, as usual, to chug along.
		
Click to expand...

&#55357;&#56397; Quality.

I'm so pleased that the Liverpool contingent on here chose this week to have a pop at Arsenal and Wenger.


----------



## sawtooth (May 18, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Is it any worse than a team that consistently finishes 2nd, 3rd or 4th going into the *CHAMPIONS* league? 

Click to expand...

I wouldn't complain if it was winner only then straight knock out tbf.


----------



## Three (May 18, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			&#55357;&#56397; Quality.

I'm so pleased that the Liverpool contingent on here chose this week to have a pop at Arsenal and Wenger. 

Click to expand...

Loser. 
Sad, sad loser.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 18, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			I wouldn't complain if it was winner only then straight knock out tbf.
		
Click to expand...

I've come up with an idea for future European competitions. The winners of each of the European Leagues goes into a straight knock out competition with each round over two legs home and away, let's call it the European Cup. The next two or three in each of the national leagues go into a straight knock out competition, each round over two legs home and away, and we'll call this one the UEFA Cup. Finally the winners of each national cup competition go into a 3rd competition this time called the European Cup Winners Cup.


----------



## sawtooth (May 18, 2016)

Three said:



			Loser. 
Sad, sad loser.
		
Click to expand...

If you cant take it don't give it out.:thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (May 18, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			HaHa very good.

Would you have been happy if a team that finished below you went into the CL? Got to be a better solution.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnt be bothered in the slightest. It's a cup and the cl is the prize. In theory a team below us can still get a place ineurope ahead of 8 teams that finished above em (palace).


----------



## super hans (May 18, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			I've come up with an idea for future European competitions. The winners of each of the European Leagues goes into a straight knock out competition with each round over two legs home and away, let's call it the European Cup. The next two or three in each of the national leagues go into a straight knock out competition, each round over two legs home and away, and we'll call this one the UEFA Cup. Finally the winners of each national cup competition go into a 3rd competition this time called the European Cup Winners Cup.
		
Click to expand...


I like it - but it'll never catch on........makes too much sense and not enough money


----------



## Fyldewhite (May 18, 2016)

It's all about money (as usual) but call it what they like the CL is a great competition. The business end is KO anyway and the format gets the best teams into the comp.

Imagine Leicester, Barcelona, Bayern, PSG battling it out with Club Brugge, PAOK Salonika, HJK Helsinki, FC Copenhagen and the like BUT without Real Madrid, Atletico, Arsenal, Ajax, Porto, Man City etc. Personally I have enjoyed it most years and wouldn't want to go back to Champions only KO. Not that that will ever happen, it's set in stone now.

As for tonight, Liverpool were so poor second half it was difficult to fathom.......that despite playing "in a stadium just like Anfield", "never having lost a euro final playing in red", "Never having lost from being ahead" etc etc.....anyone else find the BT coverage garbage?  It was my first proper experience (aside from the pub where the commentary/punditry is less important). Won't be rushing out to subscribe any time soon. Is it always that bad or did they put on a special show for a final?


----------



## chrisd (May 18, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Wouldnt be bothered in the slightest. It's a cup and the cl is the prize. In theory a team below us can still get a place ineurope ahead of 8 teams that finished above em (palace).
		
Click to expand...

Mmmmmmmmm now that's gonna be fun if it happens!


----------



## Papas1982 (May 18, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Mmmmmmmmm now that's gonna be fun if it happens!
		
Click to expand...

I'm torn. As a saints fan, always cheer the underdog. But a Utd win guarantees are spot in group stages of Europa. Then we can beat Sevilla in the final.....


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 19, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Did we really need another thread about LPool and started by an Arsenal fan! My oh my, Pinseeker will not be happy with this&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Starting to worry about the amount of attention I'm receiving from you Paul


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 19, 2016)

Jurgen Klopp finals 
Finals reached 6
Finals won 1

Big game bottler? &#129300;


----------



## Fish (May 19, 2016)

The only thing I disagree with is the the ability for a team from the CL to drop into the Europa, clubs that just can't push themselves and are simply not good enough (Arsenal) to win the CL but have been good enough to qualify for it should be just knocked out, to have teams like Barca, Madrid along with a couple of others being able to drop into Europa and then dominate a weakened league/cup competition just isn't right IMO.

I would like to withdraw my previous comments that Liverpool are/were currently a decent cup team, the quick second half goal shouldn't have affected them as much as it did, but I can't remember seeing a team imploding as much as that in a second half, more so in a final with a huge prize of CL football next season, they totally lost the midfield battle in the second half and didn't have a plan B to get the ball back off Seville, who showed far more grit and passion, did Klopp get found out last night, after all, I think it was reported that this was his 5th final on the belt that he's lost, Klipperty Klopp is now Krapperty Klunk :smirk: 

Unfortunately reports coming in about violence in the stadium before kick-off, if this was Chelsea or any other team certain individuals would be posting immediately condemning their actions, where are they now condemning their own club fans actions :mmm:  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...l-Sevilla-fans-prior-Europa-League-final.html

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...adium-prior-to-kick-off-a7036851.html#gallery


----------



## garyinderry (May 19, 2016)

Was their any leaders on the pitch last night?   

All I saw was a team wilting before my eyes. 

What did Klopp do to stem the flow and change things tactically?    They didn't get a kick in the second half.  Kept waiting for the big liverpool push but they went out in a whimper.

Got what their season deserved really.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 19, 2016)

Was Coutinho even on the pitch last night?
Over rated


----------



## Fish (May 19, 2016)

People spoke about Klopps intense training and high intensity style when he arrived, obviously it only works for a first half sprint and then they all flag and wilt away, but don't worry, he's going to use the extra time they have now, but for what, more high intensity training or the ability to go and fight to get the ball back off the team that clearly had a plan B.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2016)

Fish said:



			Unfortunately reports coming in about violence in the stadium before kick-off, if this was Chelsea or any other team certain individuals would be posting immediately condemning their actions, where are they now condemning their own club fans actions :mmm:  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...l-Sevilla-fans-prior-Europa-League-final.html

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...adium-prior-to-kick-off-a7036851.html#gallery

Click to expand...

In fairness, the two most likely to comment fairly and honestly on it are probably either still travelling back or sleeping.

It does seem somewhat dumb, even by UEFA's low standards, to put opposing fans in the same stand without segregation and then expect nothing to happenâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 19, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			In fairness, the two most likely to comment fairly and honestly on it are probably either still travelling back or sleeping.

It does seem somewhat dumb, even by UEFA's low standards, to put opposing fans in the same stand without segregation and then expect nothing to happenâ€¦â€¦. 

Click to expand...

They were only in the same stand as Sevilla sent 2k tickets back which Liverpool were extra allocated 1600 due to demand leaving supposedly 400 segragated section.
Was minor but still a blight.  The unconfirmed reports of missiles at disabled fans is really disappointing _IF_ true.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 19, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			UEFA need to look at the rules again IMO, tonight you could have had a team that finished 8th in their domestic league go into the CL next year.

That can't be right can it?
		
Click to expand...


Or a team winning the comp that only played in half of it after being parachuted in half way through!
As fish says CL teams once knocked out at group stage should not enter the EL.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 19, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			I've come up with an idea for future European competitions. The winners of each of the European Leagues goes into a straight knock out competition with each round over two legs home and away, let's call it the European Cup. The next two or three in each of the national leagues go into a straight knock out competition, each round over two legs home and away, and we'll call this one the UEFA Cup. Finally the winners of each national cup competition go into a 3rd competition this time called the European Cup Winners Cup.
		
Click to expand...

I would agree with that.
We enjoyed more exciting football in those days, until greed got in the way.

Pity about Liverpool, I was hoping that we just might have had a re run of those close games v Hearts next year.


----------



## NWJocko (May 19, 2016)

Fish said:



			People spoke about Klopps intense training and high intensity style when he arrived, obviously it only works for a first half sprint and then they all flag and wilt away, but don't worry, he's going to use the extra time they have now, but for what, more high intensity training or the ability to go and fight to get the ball back off the team that clearly had a plan B.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how he'll improve (training/players, needs both imo) but I'd be quite encouraged as a Liverpool fan, IF he can get them playing consistently like they finding the first half last night. Haven't watched much of Klopps teams but was impressed in the first 45, Sevilla couldn't get out and we're constantly under pressure. Banega played about 40 yards further up the pitch in the second half as Liverpool tailed off.

Not sure if the early goal in the second half rattled them but agree they could do with some stronger personalities in the team to keep them "at it" in games like last night.

Wouldn't be surprised to see Liverpool top 4 next season (or at least challenging strongly) as they've no European games either.


----------



## sawtooth (May 19, 2016)

Fish said:



			People spoke about Klopps intense training and high intensity style when he arrived, obviously it only works for a first half sprint and then they all flag and wilt away, but don't worry, he's going to use the extra time they have now, but for what, more high intensity training or the ability to go and fight to get the ball back off the team that clearly had a plan B.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe that after a long season of running , pressing, high tempo, high energy and  maybe even nervous energy in the final  that it  suddenly caught up with the players?

Worryingly for England Sturridge was beaten very easily for pace albeit quite late on in the match, possibly ( hopefully) only a bit of tiredness there.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			HaHa very good.

Would you have been happy if a team that finished below you went into the CL? Got to be a better solution.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps we need someone better qualified to comment on that, like a Spurs fanâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦   :rofl:



Fish said:



			The only thing I disagree with is the the ability for a team from the CL to drop into the Europa, clubs that just can't push themselves and are simply not good enough (Arsenal) to win the CL but have been good enough to qualify for it should be just knocked out, to have teams like Barca, Madrid along with a couple of others being able to drop into Europa and then dominate a weakened league/cup competition just isn't right IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at some of the group draws in the CL, I'm not necessarily unhappy with that as it stands, and I think as an insurance policy it's not a half bad idea, as you will see below.



pbrown7582 said:



			Or a team winning the comp that only played in half of it after being parachuted in half way through!
As fish says CL teams once knocked out at group stage should not enter the EL.
		
Click to expand...

Look at the actual CL group for that year; the team to which you refer had the same points and a better goal difference as the team in their group that stayed in the CL for the KO stage.  In fact their group stage record was better in terms of points and goal difference than 4 teams in other groups that went into the CL KO stageâ€¦â€¦ :ears:


----------



## sawtooth (May 19, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			Or a team winning the comp that only played in half of it after being parachuted in half way through!
As fish says CL teams once knocked out at group stage should not enter the EL.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with that also the whole system is a money making farce.


----------



## sawtooth (May 19, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Not sure how he'll improve (training/players, needs both imo) but I'd be quite encouraged as a Liverpool fan, IF he can get them playing consistently like they finding the first half last night. Haven't watched much of Klopps teams but was impressed in the first 45, Sevilla couldn't get out and we're constantly under pressure. Banega played about 40 yards further up the pitch in the second half as Liverpool tailed off.

Not sure if the early goal in the second half rattled them but agree they could do with some stronger personalities in the team to keep them "at it" in games like last night.

Wouldn't be surprised to see Liverpool top 4 next season (or at least challenging strongly) as they've no European games either.
		
Click to expand...

I'm genuinely a bit gutted for Klopp, to take what is largely a bang average group of players and to go that far does deserve a lot of credit. He comes across a gentleman and it's hard to dislike the guy. 

They could make top 4 next year with him in charge if they can inject a bit more quality into the squad.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 19, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			I've come up with an idea for future European competitions. The winners of each of the European Leagues goes into a straight knock out competition with each round over two legs home and away, let's call it the European Cup. The next two or three in each of the national leagues go into a straight knock out competition, each round over two legs home and away, and we'll call this one the UEFA Cup. Finally the winners of each national cup competition go into a 3rd competition this time called the European Cup Winners Cup.
		
Click to expand...

Ah the good old days!


----------



## palindromicbob (May 19, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			I'm genuinely a bit gutted for Klopp, to take what is largely a bang average group of players and to go that far does deserve a lot of credit. He comes across a gentleman and it's hard to dislike the guy. 

They could make top 4 next year with him in charge if they can inject a bit more quality into the squad.
		
Click to expand...

Only domestic football to focus on and some good purchases over the summer it wouldnt be unrealistic to see them finish top next year. After the 15/16 season anything could happen.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 19, 2016)

To be fair Liverpool have played something like 62 games this season, thats a lot.
Think it will do them good next year to take a year out of the euro stuff, concentrate on the domestic, possibly get placed and move on from there


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 19, 2016)

Evertonians, you'll never know how it feels..."

The Fanta Scruff of Basel
18th May 2016

#FantaScruff

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## TheDiablo (May 19, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Maybe that after a long season of running , pressing, high tempo, high energy and  maybe even nervous energy in the final  that it  suddenly caught up with the players?

Worryingly for England Sturridge was beaten very easily for pace albeit quite late on in the match, possibly ( hopefully) only a bit of tiredness there.
		
Click to expand...

Thought I was the only one who saw that with Sturridge! It was embarrassing. He's clearly far from fit and unwilling to sprint at 100% for fear of further injury. That's worrying, plenty of examples of that sign being the beginning of the end for a quick striker.


----------



## Slab (May 19, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Not sure how he'll improve (training/players, needs both imo) but I'd be quite encouraged as a Liverpool fan, IF he can get them playing consistently like they finding the first half last night. Haven't watched much of Klopps teams but was impressed in the first 45, Sevilla couldn't get out and we're constantly under pressure. Banega played about 40 yards further up the pitch in the second half as Liverpool tailed off.

*Not sure if the early goal in the second half rattled them but agree they could do with some stronger personalities in the team to keep them "at it" in games like last night*.

Wouldn't be surprised to see Liverpool top 4 next season (or at least challenging strongly) as they've no European games either.
		
Click to expand...

On too late to watch it live but saw on the web this morning and seen a still image from about 10 seconds into 2nd half (the 'clearing' header moment) and hard to believe 10 Liverpool players were contained in the same 1/4 of the pitch!

Hindsight's cool but think that was rather an optimistic formation from them


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			To be fair Liverpool have played something like 62 games this season, thats a lot.
Think it will do them good next year to take a year out of the euro stuff, concentrate on the domestic, possibly get placed and move on from there
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Phil, if you want to eat at football's top table these days, that's the norm.  Chelsea's 2011 - 2012 season was 61 games, 2012 -2013 was 69 games.  We'll see what good it does us next seasonâ€¦â€¦..


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 19, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			To be fair Phil, if you want to eat at football's top table these days, that's the norm.  Chelsea's 2011 - 2012 season was 61 games, 2012 -2013 was 69 games.  We'll see what good it does us next seasonâ€¦â€¦..
		
Click to expand...

Sevilla will play their 63rd game in the Spanish Cup FinalðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## adam6177 (May 19, 2016)

As a football fan you have to take the rough with the smooth....and today I'm taking a lot of rough.

I'm absolutely gutted with the result last night, I slept really badly and just cannot believe how wrong the night went.

It wasn't to be our night on any level and that's what is hardest to take.

Onwards and upwards, looking forward to next season.


----------



## Crazyface (May 19, 2016)

There's a thought this may affect Liverpool's attempts to get good players in over the summer. I think this is rubbish. Most are ONLY interested in the money, so as long as this is ok then they'll come. Some are lazy, so it will attract those too, no extra games !!!! Also the thought of playing in a team that works so hard together, Mr Klopp in charge.....will attract players too. 

Liverpool will finish top four next season. 

PS I'm not a Liverpool fan. I just love the attitude of the current team and manager.


----------



## Crazyface (May 19, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			Thought I was the only one who saw that with Sturridge! It was embarrassing. He's clearly far from fit and unwilling to sprint at 100% for fear of further injury. That's worrying, plenty of examples of that sign being the beginning of the end for a quick striker.
		
Click to expand...

Sturridge will be allowed to leave. Klopp is not a fan of bone idol lazy wasters


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 19, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			Sturridge will be allowed to leave. Klopp is not a fan of bone idol lazy wasters
		
Click to expand...

When fit he's the best player they've got by a country mile.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2016)

As I've said before, I will always support a British club against Johnny foreigner so I wanted a Liverpool win, but that second half performance was poor. Granted they had no luck with decisions and should have had at least one penalty, but how can you come out like that after the break? 

I don't think Klopp has got it right yet. He definitely needs to buy a number of players, and think even the Liverpool fans have said that and that in my opinion they are probably four or five top players short of having a side capable of a PL winning campaign. There's a lot to like about Klopp but I think he has a big job on and that despite what he has achieved elsewhere (and you have to question his cup final record) fans need to temper expectations a tad. That said no European football next year can only help their league campaign


----------



## anotherdouble (May 19, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			I agree with that also the whole system is a money making farce.
		
Click to expand...

You must be used to that being a Wenger supporter


----------



## Stuart_C (May 19, 2016)

A game of two halves is an understatement. 

Take away the decisions that might've/should've/could've gone for us we never created anything  in that 2nd half and that's what's more annoying.

We lost to the better side, that's it.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 19, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			A game of two halves is an understatement. 

Take away the decisions that might've/should've/could've gone for us we never created anything  in that 2nd half and that's what's more annoying.

We lost to the better side, that's it.
		
Click to expand...

Fair play to you


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 19, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			UEFA need to look at the rules again IMO, tonight you could have had a team that finished 8th in their domestic league go into the CL next year.

That can't be right can it?
		
Click to expand...

The same UEFA who werent going to let the previous winners in 11 years ago at first......not something you'd be familiar with.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 19, 2016)

Fish said:



			The only thing I disagree with is the the ability for a team from the CL to drop into the Europa, clubs that just can't push themselves and are simply not good enough (Arsenal) to win the CL but have been good enough to qualify for it should be just knocked out, to have teams like Barca, Madrid along with a couple of others being able to drop into Europa and then dominate a weakened league/cup competition just isn't right IMO.

I would like to withdraw my previous comments that Liverpool are/were currently a decent cup team, the quick second half goal shouldn't have affected them as much as it did, but I can't remember seeing a team imploding as much as that in a second half, more so in a final with a huge prize of CL football next season, they totally lost the midfield battle in the second half and didn't have a plan B to get the ball back off Seville, who showed far more grit and passion, did Klopp get found out last night, after all, I think it was reported that this was his 5th final on the belt that he's lost, Klipperty Klopp is now Krapperty Klunk :smirk: 

Unfortunately reports coming in about violence in the stadium before kick-off, if this was Chelsea or any other team certain individuals would be posting immediately condemning their actions, where are they now condemning their own club fans actions :mmm:  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...l-Sevilla-fans-prior-Europa-League-final.html

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...adium-prior-to-kick-off-a7036851.html#gallery

Click to expand...

Because every little bad thing that our fans do, doesnt need to have apologies from others.

Lots of things Chelsea fans have done badly in recent seasons, havent seen you apologise for it?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 19, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			In fairness, the two most likely to comment fairly and honestly on it are probably either still travelling back or sleeping.

It does seem somewhat dumb, even by UEFA's low standards, to put opposing fans in the same stand without segregation and then expect nothing to happenâ€¦â€¦. 

Click to expand...

At last, a balanced view, from someone who knows what he's on about.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 19, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Not sure how he'll improve (training/players, needs both imo) but I'd be quite encouraged as a Liverpool fan, IF he can get them playing consistently like they finding the first half last night. Haven't watched much of Klopps teams but was impressed in the first 45, Sevilla couldn't get out and we're constantly under pressure. Banega played about 40 yards further up the pitch in the second half as Liverpool tailed off.

Not sure if the early goal in the second half rattled them but agree they could do with some stronger personalities in the team to keep them "at it" in games like last night.

Wouldn't be surprised to see Liverpool top 4 next season (or at least challenging strongly) as they've no European games either.
		
Click to expand...

Overall, very disappointed with our second half performance, compared to our first. We were very good in one half and woeful in the second.

2 genuine penalty shouts, and received none which could have made all the difference, but still should have controlled the game more. If Moreno and Mignolet are replaced next year, I will be hopeful that we can improve more.

Still happy with Klopp, and looking forward to next season, after him hopefully getting more of his own players in.


----------



## NWJocko (May 19, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Overall, very disappointed with our second half performance, compared to our first. We were very good in one half and woeful in the second.

2 genuine penalty shouts, and received none which could have made all the difference, but still should have controlled the game more. If Moreno and Mignolet are replaced next year, I will be hopeful that we can improve more.

Still happy with Klopp, and looking forward to next season, after him hopefully getting more of his own players in.
		
Click to expand...

I'd imagine you were quite happy/confident in the ground at halftime?

You boys have a couple of things going for you signings wise for next season IMO, one Klopp seems like a manager players want to play for and two, as you've no Europe, can maybe spend same amount of cash on fewer players.

If you can get a strong player to play with Can in midfield from there forward don't think you have too many worries. At the back you need quality like you say.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 20, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			I'd imagine you were quite happy/confident in the ground at halftime?

You boys have a couple of things going for you signings wise for next season IMO, one Klopp seems like a manager players want to play for and two, as you've no Europe, can maybe spend same amount of cash on fewer players.

If you can get a strong player to play with Can in midfield from there forward don't think you have too many worries. At the back you need quality like you say.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I was mate, although I missed their first goal, as was still queueing up for hamburger and chips.:thup:

Like everyone else, will be reasonably confident going into next season of improving.

1. Think the manager can be great for us.
2. His first real chance to have a full summer transfer window, and hopefully a decent transfer kitty.
3. No Europe - It did us no harm 2 years ago, Leicester last season, and think Klopp was still surprised/caught out by the number of games we can potentially play over here.
4. Hopefully, he will realise that we need a decent keeper and other defensive failings, which could see a big improvement in the number of goals we let in. This is a priority.
5. LVG still at OT, Leicester having to play CL.

Downsides:-

1. Less of a transfer kitty due to no European football.
2. Increased competition for good and available players, as not only will Chelsea, City, United spend as normal (or even bigger, due to poor seasons), but Spurs will also be in there......Arsenal possibly too, if Arsene remembers his chip and pin number.
3. He thinks that he can improve Mignolet and Moreno, and gets players in to challenge them, rather than replace them.
4. Pep, Conte at a surely improving Chelsea, Pochettino and CL entry (and associated money), Man U's transfer budget.


----------



## sawtooth (May 20, 2016)

Not meant to be an excuse this ( maybe mitigating factor) but Arsenal do play quite a few games more being in the CL YoY. Not only the number of games but the travel, competitiveness of the games and closeness to PL fixtures hasn't helped us over the years. 

Liverpool will be boosted next year due to not having Europe no doubt about it provided they can sign some decent players in Summer.

I also don't buy the fact that CL is a major pull for players. Money is paramount followed probably by location. CL is way down the pecking order IMHO.


----------



## NWJocko (May 20, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes I was mate, although I missed their first goal, as was still queueing up for hamburger and chips.:thup:

.
		
Click to expand...

I hope they were more punctual with the Eggs Benedict for Stu_C at halftime...... 

Could be a good season next year, not sure how Leicester will do but Spurs, your lot, Utd, Chelsea, City and maybe West Ham will be strong/er than this time out.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 20, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes I was mate, although I missed their first goal, as was still queueing up for hamburger and chips.:thup:

Like everyone else, will be reasonably confident going into next season of improving.

1. Think the manager can be great for us.
2. His first real chance to have a full summer transfer window, and hopefully a decent transfer kitty.
3. No Europe - It did us no harm 2 years ago, Leicester last season, and think Klopp was still surprised/caught out by the number of games we can potentially play over here.
4. Hopefully, he will realise that we need a decent keeper and other defensive failings, which could see a big improvement in the number of goals we let in. This is a priority.
5. LVG still at OT, Leicester having to play CL.

Downsides:-

1. Less of a transfer kitty due to no European football.
2. Increased competition for good and available players, as not only will Chelsea, City, United spend as normal (or even bigger, due to poor seasons), but Spurs will also be in there......Arsenal possibly too, if Arsene remembers his chip and pin number.
3. He thinks that he can improve Mignolet and Moreno, and gets players in to challenge them, rather than replace them.
4. Pep, Conte at a surely improving Chelsea, Pochettino and CL entry (and associated money), Man U's transfer budget.
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, next year is your year :rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 20, 2016)

Both clubs charged by UEFA for incidents involving their fans.


----------



## Foxholer (May 20, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			...
I also don't buy the fact that CL is a major pull for players. Money is paramount followed probably by location. CL is way down the pecking order IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

But playing at a club that is at least vie-ing for a CL spot is certainly an attraction (even just for the 'big stage' games) imo.

As a WH follower, I'm still refreshingly astounded about this year's PL success! It seems more likely that it's because of a similar 'team' attitude to Leicester's that Bilic et al have instilled! My expectations for next season are mid table, which is below this year's position. There's a couple of reasons for that... the likely resurgence of both Chelsea and Liverpool (surely neither can be as bad as they were this year!) and the fact that 'new ground syndrome' seems to have a negative effect, at least for a while, on every club that moves! Still exiting times though!


----------



## sawtooth (May 20, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			But playing at a club that is at least vie-ing for a CL spot is certainly an attraction (even just for the 'big stage' games) imo.

As a WH follower, I'm still refreshingly astounded about this year's PL success! It seems more likely that it's because of a similar 'team' attitude to Leicester's that Bilic et al have instilled! My expectations for next season are mid table, which is below this year's position. There's a couple of reasons for that... the likely resurgence of both Chelsea and Liverpool (surely neither can be as bad as they were this year!) and the fact that 'new ground syndrome' seems to have a negative effect, at least for a while, on every club that moves! Still exiting times though!
		
Click to expand...

Yes agreed joining a club that is at least vying for a CL spot is an attraction and Liverpool will be next season.

My point is that Johnny Costalot would still sign for a top side even though they didn't have CL football that season.  If the money is right then that's the most important thing.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 20, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Yes agreed joining a club that is at least vying for a CL spot is an attraction and Liverpool will be next season.

My point is that Johnny Costalot would still sign for a top side even though they didn't have CL football that season.  If the money is right then that's the most important thing.
		
Click to expand...

But if it's 2 Clubs trying to sign him for the same fee isn't it more likely he'll go for the one playing CL football.


----------



## sawtooth (May 20, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			But if it's 2 Clubs trying to sign him for the same fee isn't it more likely he'll go for the one playing CL football.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah of course if package is the same then he'd be a fool not to chose the club with CL football, bound to be extra cash incentives linked to doing well in CL as well.

Actually it might mean that the club without CL football would have to pay quite a bit extra to get their man for that reason.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 20, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Yeah of course if package is the same then he'd be a fool not to chose the club with CL football, bound to be extra cash incentives linked to doing well in CL as well.

Actually it might mean that the club without CL football would have to pay quite a bit extra to get their man for that reason.
		
Click to expand...

I hear what you're saying but I genuinely believe the best players want CL Football as well as a big wage, they want the exposure for further big moves and chances to be seen for national selection.
Not because I'm a blue, but can genuinely see the clubs out of Europe and rebuilding this summer paying way over the odds,


----------



## sawtooth (May 20, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			I hear what you're saying but I genuinely believe the best players want CL Football as well as a big wage, they want the exposure for further big moves and chances to be seen for national selection.
Not because I'm a blue, but can genuinely see the clubs out of Europe and rebuilding this summer paying way over the odds,
		
Click to expand...

Unless more clubs buy smarter like Leicester.

The more I think about Leicester the more astounded I am by it all. What are the chances of picking up the players like they did for pittance again? They showed that it can be done but its quite rare to unearth bargains like Mahrez, Vardy, Drinkwater and Kante.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 20, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Unless more clubs buy smarter like Leicester.

The more I think about Leicester the more astounded I am by it all. What are the chances of picking up the players like they did for pittance again? They showed that it can be done but its quite rare to unearth bargains like Mahrez, Vardy, Drinkwater and Kante.
		
Click to expand...

I think nest season will show us whether they were great signings or not. Obviously for leicester fans its amazing. Whetehr the players are that good, or just all collectively remain to be seen. Vardy scored 5 last season wasnt it? Drinkwater was dumped by utd and kante and mahrez were plying lower than vardy at one point. If i were leicester i'd sell for the best orice i could get as i dont see thenm all performing as they have this season.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 21, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I think nest season will show us whether they were great signings or not. Obviously for leicester fans its amazing. Whetehr the players are that good, or just all collectively remain to be seen. Vardy scored 5 last season wasnt it? Drinkwater was dumped by utd and kante and mahrez were plying lower than vardy at one point. If i were leicester i'd sell for the best orice i could get as i dont see thenm all performing as they have this season.
		
Click to expand...

They've just won the league,regardless of how they perform next season they've been great signings.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 21, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			They've just won the league,regardless of how they perform next season they've been great signings.
		
Click to expand...


In context my point was that suggesting clubs can do a Leicester is unrealistic. One hot season does not mean they are suddenly the business model to follow.


----------

